# Do you remember this? (Knit scarf)



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thought I would try to make something similar. First picture is the original someone recently posted. 2nd is my version (with long tail pulled thru button loop. 3rd is just overlapped. I haven't sewn buttons on yet, as I haven't decided how I like it best. 
Any recommendations from all you KPrs?


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

My recommendation is to share your beautiful pattern with us!! Great job. I love it!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

kyterp said:


> My recommendation is to share your beautiful pattern with us!! Great job. I love it!


I will attempt to duplicate on paper what my needles did!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I agree, it is beautiful, share the pattern if you can!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

They are both beautiful! I hope the first person to post it gets to see your great rendition of her scarf!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous scarf. I wouldn't mind knitting that one myself. Just lovely.


----------



## lordeux (Aug 25, 2013)

Love it, would really like the pattern or where I can get it from. Ta!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love your scarf.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful I'm like everyone else I would the pattern


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Here's a message from the Greek woman who designed and made the gray scarf. The Chinese Web site (abianzhi.com) hijacked her image:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190787-1.html

Scroll down to the bottom of page 1 of this post.

I can't read Chinese, but as far as I can tell, they had just posted the picture on their site saying that they really liked the scarf. That's all. I think it's also appeared on some Russian Web sites, but for the same reason - only that it's greatly admired. Legally, we're not supposed to copy images from other people's Web sites, but people do it all the time, often quite innocently. With the new Google "Image Search" it's gotten very easy to find out where people are copying images from/to, so be careful not to ruffle any feathers. It's always best to get permission or better yet, just copy the link to the original Web site.

BTW, US copyright laws do not apply to fashions. They only apply to the written word (as in written pattern instructions). So you are perfectly within your right to copy the STYLE of this scarf and write down the instructions in your own words, per how you made this scarf. It's up to you whether to share the pattern or copyright it and sell the pattern.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the scarf


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

You did a great job! I love the color and the buttons!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Either way is beautiful! You did a wonderful job without a pattern!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

there both nice love that gray one


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my you made a lovely scarf.
Shall I PM my address to you?? LOL
I love it, no really love it. And I am thinking I MUST make it.
So I will be wishing and hoping and praying that I see a pattern link soon.
Awesome job


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I love this.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

What a wonderful scarf. I love it. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

where's the pattern thanks


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> where's the pattern thanks


Writing it as quick as I can. Am checking it as I write.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

YOU are the tops.
I am so excited about this scarf. Unique and simple elegant.
And LOVE the pink.
Many thanks, Linda


knitwit549 said:


> Writing it as quick as I can. Am checking it as I write.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's beautiful,awesome work and color,love the buttons in your picture. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## litelmommy (Sep 13, 2011)

Close enough? I think you nailed it! Well done


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

very pretty scarf!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Fantastic work. Love the pink!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

That is so pretty and "different" - you are one clever lady - would love to have a copy of the pattern (when you're ready)...


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

One of the nicest scarfs I've seen,very pretty blue.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Pattern.....please. Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, nice work!


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

The scarf looks lovely and very similar to the original. Look forward to seeing the pattern. I like the idea of the short side wrapping and warming the neck, with only the one hanging end.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonderful unique scarf! Woul love the instructions.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely! I'd wear that.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

would also like to have the pattern when you get it down on paper!


----------



## jjdundas (Jul 24, 2013)

This is absolutely beautiful. Would love the pattern to try and create the same. Well done.


----------



## nannan (Feb 6, 2011)

will you share the pattern, please? this is a beautiful scarf!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Please write up that pattern.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Well done. How clever of you.


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like the scarf. Could i please getthe pattern from you. Thanks charlie,


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

great job
need pattern 
sort of figured it out but a pattern would be awesome
Leslie


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a TALENT!! You did a beautiful job on this scarf! I would love the pattern


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Love it! I would like the pattern also. Looks like a Christmas present to me!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, pattern please! It looks wonderful


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I am not into scarves but this one I might actually wear. The "how do you tie this thing" element is eliminated. Very pretty. I too am waiting for the pattern to be written.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree please share the pattern.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

I would say you are right on the mark. Perfection. Post it for all of us when you have a chance.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

good job very beautiful


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Would love the pattern


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I believe it buttons and goes over your head and it like a neck cowl and scarf


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I do remember that as I tried hard to find it myself! Please share the pattern or sell it...I would pay for it!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Great work, you did it good for you I hope you will be able to get it on paper for all of us that are not so experience in figuring it out on our own. I went back to look at it again I like yours better I like the way you gathered it no sewing like the original


----------



## raybo8055 (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Would love the pattern too.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

oh dear, not fair!!!! Get us all excited and then we have to wait.. I love your color and you certainly are blessed in creativity.. Looking forward to pattern. Thank you, Cathy


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

beautiful work...would also like pattern...wish I could design like a lot of you


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

My grandmother used to make something similar... but two long petal shapes with a hole made of a knitted strip top and bottom where one end went through the hole at the edge of the neck shaping... I thought I was so stylish flipping one end over my shoulder with the other end down the front! I must have been about twelve years old at the time, and it was lovely and warm on snowy days.....pretty too!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I missed the origionally postings. Thanks for sharing. You did a superb job.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.... thanks for posting.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I remember the discussion well and even participated in the search.
You did it!
Looking forward to following this thread.
Once again, you did it!


----------



## Linda F. (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful scarf - would also love the pattern.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Unique scarf. Decorative and keeps neck warm at the same time. Wish we still had our second home in Truckee, California where I could have worn it during the cold winter days.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You have a good eye for design and are very talented. Love your scarves.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I think you did a great job. Either way looks great, but I would like to pull mine through the loop to wear it. Fantastic looking scarf... I would love to make and wear this one myself.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

what a great idea.would also like the pattern please.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful !


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I think you did a great job. Either way looks great, but I would like to pull mine through the loop to wear it. Fantastic looking scarf... I would love to make and wear this one myself.


Thanks Amy. I was leaning towards pulling thru the loop myself.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Love it, either way is nice but I actually perfer the 1st one you made. "Not as much like the original but improved I think."


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think that you cast on 1 st and increase beg and end of row on knit row and purl back until you have as many sts that you want for width and then knit straight until it would go around the neck and then i would use a smaller needle and do ribbing to bring stitches smaller and together and then bind off
If you sew buttons on they most likely would go into the yarn or make button holes
Just my thought


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Cute scarf! I also would like to know where I can get the pattern!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

island stasher said:


> Cute scarf! I also would like to know where I can get the pattern!


Once I finish writing, editing, checking etc. it will be posted here. (I rather doubt my supervisor would appreciate me doing all that at work.) So after work, drive home, dinner, dishes etc, I will again be working on writing it up. Thanks for your patience, all of you. (Unfortunately, the writing, etc. takes much more time than the actual knitting, for me at least.)


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

How wonderful, what a beautiful scarf and I really like the shade of pink you used. You are so talented and I look forward to seeing the pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful scarf! Yes, I wait patiently for the pattern. Thanks for all your hard work in advance.


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think you did a great job. Either way looks great, but I would like to pull mine through the loop to wear it. Fantastic looking scarf... I would love to make and wear this one myself.


 I agree, the loop is the way to go. Can't wait for pattern information.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful scarf !


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. I, too would like the pattern when you have written it up. I really admire people that can create.
Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your version of the scarf. Would like the pattern when its ready.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Thought I would try to make something similar. First picture is the original someone recently posted. 2nd is my version (with long tail pulled thru button loop. 3rd is just overlapped. I haven't sewn buttons on yet, as I haven't decided how I like it best.
> Any recommendations from all you KPrs?


I would love to make this. PLEASE share the pattern with us. I would even be willing to spend a couple of dollars to buy it & I am not a fan of scarf making. It's beautiful & a great idea.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your scarf came out so lovely. I like your creative version.

I, too, await your pattern posting.


----------



## Akbruin (Jun 14, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Clever lass, thanks for sharing


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Count me in too! Really pretty scarf. I don't wear them alot myself but would like to make one for me.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I do remember seeing that scarf somewhere. You have done a great job of making it up - - and I love the pink that you used.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf..You did a super job I also would love the pattern...


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

I would love to knit this scarf. Waiting for your pattern


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'd be happy to pay for that pattern!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very fashionable! Please share the pattern with us. Thanks.


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

D I T T O to the sharing :lol:


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Most impressed!!!! Really want to knit this for the girls in my family and even think (and I'm not a scarf person) I want one for me!!!!


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think you did an awesome job there. Pink is my favorite,, 
but love the grey. Beautiful Job.


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think you did an awesome job there. Pink is my favorite color,, 
but I love the grey. Beautiful Job.


----------



## carolyn4 (Mar 20, 2013)

this is really beautiful, and guess
I'm like everyone else, I would to make this pattern for my 2 DL. 
Thank you,
God Bless


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow, it is gorgeous and I can't wait for the pattern, I want to make a few of these.


----------



## jpbsmb (Dec 9, 2011)

I kind of like your way better it adds more to it.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

You are terrific , Thank you for taking the time to do this for us


knitwit549 said:


> Once I finish writing, editing, checking etc. it will be posted here. (I rather doubt my supervisor would appreciate me doing all that at work.) So after work, drive home, dinner, dishes etc, I will again be working on writing it up. Thanks for your patience, all of you. (Unfortunately, the writing, etc. takes much more time than the actual knitting, for me at least.)


 :-D  :thumbup:


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> Thought I would try to make something similar. First picture is the original someone recently posted. 2nd is my version (with long tail pulled thru button loop. 3rd is just overlapped. I haven't sewn buttons on yet, as I haven't decided how I like it best.
> Any recommendations from all you KPrs?


Love your scarf too. nitehawk. :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

kyterp said:


> My recommendation is to share your beautiful pattern with us!! Great job. I love it!


I agree. Looks like you did a great job and I just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Unique and pretty scarf. I'd love to knit it. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very very nice job love the color you used


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful job, I too would like a copy of your pattern.


----------



## Dawn M (Feb 21, 2013)

Lovely job,great colour, hope you sell / show the pattern on here, would love to knit it.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just posted directions under User submitted area as
My version of the "Do you remember this?" Scarf

Included both knit & crochet versions. Please read through before starting, hope they make sense. If you do one (or both) of these, please post pictures. 

Thanks for your patience, 
Dixie


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just posted directions under User submitted area as
My version of the "Do you remember this?" Scarf

Included both knit & crochet versions. Please read through before starting, hope they make sense. If you do one (or both) of these, please post pictures. 

Thanks for your patience, 
Dixie


----------



## raybo8055 (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know how to find the pattern. Can you explain how I can find it. I don't know where user submitted is. Thanks


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198477-1.html


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess I should explain how to find for future reference. Go to the very top of newsletter. Click on Home, then to user submitted and choose heading given, "Do you remember this?" Scarf. Hope this helps.

Thx for great patterns. Anyone want copy with pix, pm me your email and I'll send them. All credit to knitwit549.

Thx again, knitwit549


----------



## raybo8055 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks. Got it. All that's left now is to decide on the yarn and to make it.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> Just posted directions under User submitted area as
> My version of the "Do you remember this?" Scarf
> 
> Included both knit & crochet versions. Please read through before starting, hope they make sense. If you do one (or both) of these, please post pictures.
> ...


Thanks so much Dixie. Printed it out & going to start it this week!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your time and patience, and writing up the pattern for all of us to use. I appreciate what you did. :thumbup: Revan


----------



## Knitpurple (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you so much. I have already printed it out and hope to start it soon.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much..


----------



## jjdundas (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you. Will give it a try. I am not so skilled .


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

A kind person just let me know I have errors in my pattern, so I am attempting to correct them.....

Row 42 should end as previous rows with purl 1, knit 1


After both the Decrease rows and Increase rows, I thought I had inserted an extra blank line to indicate the next 2 lines were separate. Sorry I didn't mark those correctly, but hey, I DID say I'm not a pattern writer.

So if you all will please forgive me my imperfections.....and go make those changes to your patterns, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for your kindness & understanding.
Dixie

I have posted corrections to the User-submitted How-tos, etc
section as CORECTIONS TO The "Do you remember this?" scarf


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the scarf and the colour it is made in


----------

